# Double Halfmoon Betta - What color, and female choice for breeding



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

What color would you call my double tail halfmoon betta, Monet? The first photo is when I first got him, when he was about 2/3 adult size. His color has changed a lot now that he is fully grown. He has some trouble with fin biting as you can see. Trying to add more plants to his tank to make things more interesting. I would like to know what color he is, so I can find a similarly colored female for him to breed. Also, if I breed him to a single halfmoon female, what percent of the babies would be halfmoon, and what percent double halfmoon?

When I first brought him home:









About 4 months ago:









Several days ago:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's a marble (or a Multi). 

Breeding a double tail to a single tail (non DTg) should get you 100% single tails. Some will be DT genos (DTg) and they will look like a normal single tail betta with an extended dorsal fin. 

If he's a chronic tail biter that will not stop despite your efforts you may want to reconsider breeding him.


----------



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> He's a marble (or a Multi).
> 
> Breeding a double tail to a single tail (non DTg) should get you 100% single tails. Some will be DT genos (DTg) and they will look like a normal single tail betta with an extended dorsal fin.
> 
> If he's a chronic tail biter that will not stop despite your efforts you may want to reconsider breeding him.


So the gene for double tail is recessive then? If I would breed his offspring to each other would I then end up with 50% of each in the next generation?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Breeding a DT to a ST will result in some DTs, mostly STs.. but be careful breeding DTxDT though as that increases the deformities - DTs are actually deformities and are tricky to work with because you will get a fair amount of deformities even with a DTxST. Breeding F1 together will result in some DTs - I've had DT pop up multi generations down the road from when a DTxST bred.


----------



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

Myates said:


> Breeding a DT to a ST will result in some DTs, mostly STs.. but be careful breeding DTxDT though as that increases the deformities - DTs are actually deformities and are tricky to work with because you will get a fair amount of deformities even with a DTxST. Breeding F1 together will result in some DTs - I've had DT pop up multi generations down the road from when a DTxST bred.


Sounds similar to the "frizzle" gene in chickens then, where you don't want to breed two frizzles together. I will look for a single HM female.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Myates said:


> Breeding a DT to a ST will result in some DTs, mostly STs.. but be careful breeding DTxDT though as that increases the deformities - DTs are actually deformities and are tricky to work with because you will get a fair amount of deformities even with a DTxST. Breeding F1 together will result in some DTs - I've had DT pop up multi generations down the road from when a DTxST bred.


Only if your ST is a DT geno. Otherwise youd have to wait for F2 to get DT back from a ST x DT spawn. Most HM carry DT gene so look for a female with a broad dorsal and youll get some DT in F1. 
But yeah be prepared for the chances of deformed fry and be careful who you choose to breed for next generations carefully. Otherwise you could end up with these


----------



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. I think I will stick to breeding show quality chickens, and just keep a few pretty bettas for my enjoyment rather than breeding them. I hate not having enough time and energy for everything I'd like to do.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

wow, love the colours


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

hes a beauty


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello juliesybil,
please do not revive old threads.


----------

